# Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - Erster Gameplay-Trailer inklusive Dust, Aztec und Co.



## SebastianThoeing (26. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - Erster Gameplay-Trailer inklusive Dust, Aztec und Co.* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - Erster Gameplay-Trailer inklusive Dust, Aztec und Co.


----------



## thonczek123 (26. August 2011)

Sieht so naja aus...


----------



## leckmuschel (26. August 2011)

ich weiss nicht so recht...
sieht eher nach einer nachahmung von cod aus mit cs maps.
hoffentlich ist dieses global mist nicht wegweisend für counterstrike 2.0


----------



## nullskill (26. August 2011)

cross-platform... nette idee! nur werden konsolen-spieler da wenig spass dran haben, gegen pc-spieler zu zocken, fürchte ich! ^^
cross-platform könnte man eher bei racing und mmos einsetzen... aber bei nem shooter? naaajaaa ^^


----------



## krucki1 (26. August 2011)

Wer will schon Counter Strike, wir warten auf Half Life.....


----------



## Lordex (26. August 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Grauss lass nach!!! Was is das den für unterirdische waffen animationen??? Auch sonst is es grafisch doch eher unterirdisch schlecht---wer will denn 2012 sonen schmuh spielen--hardcore idioten?? die haben ein paar neue Texturen drauf gekleistert und das ist dann NEU??? alter..... Gammelfleisch is ehrlicher  Valve hat zu viel geld das verdierbt den Karakter..und die haben glaub keinen mehr weil sie gelernt haben das die user soviel müll auf steam kaufen...


 
Auch wenn ich deiner Meinung durchaus zustimme.....hattest du anscheinend zu wenig Geld um Deutsch zu lernen?!


----------



## riotmilch (26. August 2011)

Fehlt nur noch ne Option fürs Hinlegen und über Kimme und Korn zielen und schwupps, CoD4 ist fertig


----------



## leckmuschel (26. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> cross-platform... nette idee! nur werden konsolen-spieler da wenig spass dran haben, gegen pc-spieler zu zocken, fürchte ich! ^^
> cross-platform könnte man eher bei racing und mmos einsetzen... aber bei nem shooter? naaajaaa ^^


 
viell. brauchen wir das mal, damit die ganzen konsolenspackis mal raffen, was zum zocken besser ist.
und sie werden sicher eine version kriegen mit autoaiming, wo man schön zielhilfe aktivieren kann.


----------



## N7ghty (26. August 2011)

nullskill schrieb:


> cross-platform... nette idee! nur werden konsolen-spieler da wenig spass dran haben, gegen pc-spieler zu zocken, fürchte ich! ^^
> cross-platform könnte man eher bei racing und mmos einsetzen... aber bei nem shooter? naaajaaa ^^


 Bei nem MMO?  Mit Zweiunddrölfzig Tasten?


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

BKA4Free schrieb:


> Grauss lass nach!!! Was is das den für unterirdische waffen animationen??? Auch sonst is es grafisch doch eher unterirdisch schlecht---wer will denn 2012 sonen schmuh spielen--hardcore idioten?? die haben ein paar neue Texturen drauf gekleistert und das ist dann NEU??? alter..... Gammelfleisch is ehrlicher  Valve hat zu viel geld das verdierbt den Karakter..und die haben glaub keinen mehr weil sie gelernt haben das die user soviel müll auf steam kaufen...


 
valve ist top, egal was du sagst.
anhand von diesem ersten trailer was nicht mal aus der PoV-Sicht spielt, erkennt man leider nicht so viel vom spiel.
es geht immer noch um die spielbarkeit bei so einem spiel wie counter-strike.
und stell dir vor wir haben 2011 und im multiplayer vor allen auf events wird immer noch starcraft, warcraft, counter-strike, quake etc. gespielt was schon locker 10 jahre auf den buckel hat.

was lernt daraus? 
mach dir mal erst gedanken um welchen titel es hier geht, bevor du einen blockbuster ala battlefield, geschweige denn so nen instant-pseudo-next-gen shooter wie CoD erwartest.

abwarten, tee trinken.

überaschenderweise spricht mich dieses cs:go mehr an als cs:s.

wir werden sehen.


----------



## swk1100 (26. August 2011)

Schlecht..


----------



## KabraxisObliv (26. August 2011)

Also ich weiß nicht, ob ich das brauche...
Ein Wunder, dass bisher so wenig Kommentare auf die Grafik beziehen. 
Für ein Counter-Strike völlig in Ordnung so.
Spielt man CS nicht sowieso auf minimum details, um so wenig wie möglich von der Umgebung abgelenkt zu werden?


----------



## Dyson (26. August 2011)

Na da muss man schon genau hinschauen um zu bemerken wo vom alten Teil auf den Neuen geschaltet wird... sieht schlimm aus. 
Vielleicht denkt Valve sich das bei OnlineShootern sowieso jeder die Grafik runterschraubt bis zum geht nicht mehr, und will den "Pros" damit entgegen kommen.........


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

ach ja. ich befürworte sogar solche waffenanimationen in einem e-sport titel.
was will man da mit großartigen animationen anfangen?
in anderen titel werden sogar waffen ausgemacht damit mehr wirklich alles sieht z.b. Quake live
hoffentlich orientieren sie den Pro-Modus an die E-sportler..



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> Also ich weiß nicht, ob ich das brauche...
> Ein Wunder, dass bisher so wenig Kommentare auf die Grafik beziehen.
> Für ein Counter-Strike völlig in Ordnung so.
> Spielt man CS nicht sowieso auf minimum details, um so wenig wie möglich von der Umgebung abgelenkt zu werden?


 
cs ist so alt und hässlich da es eh schon minimum VOM minimum darstellt.
in quakelive bringt die verhässlichung schon viel mehr 
war selber bzw. bins teilweise heute noch, e-sport anhänger
und es ist schön dass es auch das komplette gegenteil von grafik-enthusiasten gibt.

deswegen ist mir wohl bei fast jedem spiel die grafik nicht allzuwichtig, wer meine posts gelesen hat 
solangs gut für die spielbarkeit ist, und man ein 100%iges feedback vom visuellem bekommt, bin ich glücklich.

der rest ist schnickschnack was nur enthusiasten anspricht


----------



## Tausocke (26. August 2011)

Crossplatform, wie soll das funken, als nächstes kommt auto matchaking.......


----------



## Egersdorfer (26. August 2011)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> deswegen ist mir wohl bei fast jedem spiel die grafik nicht allzuwichtig, wer meine posts gelesen hat


 
Oder Orthographie..



Zum Thema: Hoffentlich gibt es zumindest Iron Sights.. kein Mensch braucht etwas neuere Grafik für CS, da ist 1.6 noch gut genug.


----------



## Blasterishere (26. August 2011)

Hoffentlich bin ich gegen PS3 spieler nicht so grottig


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Oder Orthographie..
> 
> 
> 
> Zum Thema: Hoffentlich gibt es zumindest Iron Sights.. kein Mensch braucht etwas neuere Grafik für CS, da ist 1.6 noch gut genug.


 
was ein schlaues kerlchen. komm du bekommst nen keks von mir


----------



## Sirius89 (26. August 2011)

Ein CS für casuals.

YEAH,darauf hat eder gewartet Gabe......nooooooot.


----------



## nullskill (26. August 2011)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Bei nem MMO?  Mit Zweiunddrölfzig Tasten?


 
ok... action-mmo! 
bei dcuo hätte man es machen können!


----------



## spike00 (26. August 2011)

Ich würde mir CSGO fast nur wegen besserer Grafik kaufen, den das andre bleibt ja eh gleich Maps, etc.

Die Grafik ist echt ein Witz lol
Und ist euch das konsolige Waffenmenü aufgefallen? Grausam....

Und Crossplattform spielen...wer braucht das?
Bekommen dan Konsolenbubis Zielhilfen?

So wie es jetzt aussieht und an hört ists ein Griff ins Klo.


----------



## Blasterishere (26. August 2011)

IGN hat mehr ingame material dadrüber
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tN93xXfews4


----------



## Olsen84 (26. August 2011)

Keine Sau wartet auf CS, weils einfach keinen Spaß macht. Die Leute, die ich kenne, spielen den Rotz nur noch, weil sie die Karten auswendig kennen. Deswegen ist jeder neue Shooter für sie schlecht. Denn da wissen sie nicht, wie sie die Granate über 3 Mauern werfen müssen, um den Gegner in Ecke "x" zu blenden. Zudem weiß man nicht, an welche Stelle man sich bewegen muss, um durch die Wand an Punkt "y" einen Gegner zu treffen. Und genau deswegen zocken die CD1.6-Leute auch keinen neueren Teil, weil auch da nicht mehr alles wie beim alten Teil ist. Man müsste sich sozusagen die Arbeit machen und die Karten neu auswendig lernen ^^


----------



## zwxk (26. August 2011)

Cross-platform? Xbox gegen PS3 hoffentlich - gegen den PC kann das nix werden...

Entweder die bekommen Auto-Aiming, was ziemlich lächerlich wäre (wer spielt den gern gegen "Cheater"?) oder die gehen alle fürchterlich ein.


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> IGN hat mehr ingame material dadrüber
> Counter-Strike: Global Offensive - Video Preview - YouTube


 
danke für den link blasterishere! 

als langjähriger cs 1.6 zocker, bin ich doch überrascht dass es besser und erwachsener rüberkommt
als cs source.
m.cocktail scheint ja, taktisch gesehen, ne coole idee zu sein.

bisjetzt gefällts mir


----------



## facopse (26. August 2011)

Nur, weil man lieber beim alten bleiben möchte, muss man das neue doch nicht verteufeln. Viele 1.6er haten CS, nun haten schon die ersten CS:GO, bevor es überhaupt erschienen ist.
Meine Meinung: Soll jeder spielen, was ihm mehr Spaß macht. Ich werde mir definitiv CS:GO kaufen und garantiert eine Menge Spaß damit haben. Aber ich glaube nicht ansatzweise, dass es das Feeling von CS oder 1.6 ersetzen wird.
Es ist nun mal ein anderes Spiel. 1.6 und CS werden mir dadurch schließlich nicht weggenommen. Warum sollte ich also nun anfangen darüber zu flamen? Kindergarten!

Was Crossplattform betrifft: Bestimmt wird es möglich sein, Konsoleros von diversen Servern auszuschließen. Ansonsten kanns und doch nur recht sein. Für einen PCler ist ein Konsolero doch lediglich ein Gratisfrag.


----------



## SupaGrowby (26. August 2011)

CS hat mich noch nie gejuckt. Finde ich absolut Langweilig. Und spiele wo ich nicht Anvisieren kann durchs Iron Sight find ich eh Kacke


----------



## doomkeeper (26. August 2011)

facopse schrieb:


> Nur, weil man lieber beim alten bleiben möchte, muss man das neue doch nicht verteufeln. Viele 1.6er haten CS, nun haten schon die ersten CS:GO, bevor es überhaupt erschienen ist.
> Meine Meinung: Soll jeder spielen, was ihm mehr Spaß macht. Ich werde mir definitiv CS:GO kaufen und garantiert eine Menge Spaß damit haben. Aber ich glaube nicht ansatzweise, dass es das Feeling von CS oder 1.6 ersetzen wird.
> Es ist nun mal ein anderes Spiel. 1.6 und CS werden mir dadurch schließlich nicht weggenommen. Warum sollte ich also nun anfangen darüber zu flamen? Kindergarten!
> 
> Was Crossplattform betrifft: Bestimmt wird es möglich sein, Konsoleros von diversen Servern auszuschließen. Ansonsten kanns und doch nur recht sein. Für einen PCler ist ein Konsolero doch lediglich ein Gratisfrag.


 
das wird dann auf servern einfach so geregelt.

T - Konsoleros
CT - PC Pro´s 1337 UberpwnR

endstand. höchstens (knappe) 1 - 14 weil 4 von 5 cts eine runde afk waren


----------



## Cornholio04 (26. August 2011)

spike00 schrieb:


> Ich würde mir CSGO fast nur wegen besserer Grafik kaufen, den das andre bleibt ja eh gleich Maps, etc.
> 
> Die Grafik ist echt ein Witz lol
> Und ist euch das konsolige Waffenmenü aufgefallen? Grausam....
> ...


 
Du könntest wenigstens Deutsch lernen wenn Du Dir erhoffst, dass man dein geflame auch nur eine Spur ernst nimmt.


----------



## xotoxic242 (26. August 2011)

Ich hätte lieber gesehen, das wenn ein Spieler länger als sagen wir mal 5-7 Sekunden an einem Ort campt er automatisch eliminiert wird.In irgend einem Spiel gab es das auch mal.
Ansonsten sehe ich da keinen großen Unterscheid gegenüber CSS.Ok, für 5 Euro bei Steam würd ich mal reinschauen.Mehr net.Zu wenig neues.Und der Molotov Cocktail wird doch dann sowieo auf den meisten Servern verhindert werden.Sehe schon wie die ganze Map in Flammen steht weil zig Idioten wie wild Molos umherschmeißen.Ich sag nur "Left 4 Dead"


----------



## Draikore (26. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber gesehen, das wenn ein Spieler länger als sagen wir mal 5-7 Sekunden an einem Ort campt er automatisch eliminiert wird.In irgend einem Spiel gab es das auch mal.


 

Dann such dir ein Spiel wo campen nichts bringt oder ein Spiel wo es das nicht mal gibt.
Es gehört dazu und fertig, akzeptier es oder lass es sein.

Ist zwar noch ziemlich früh um über das Spiel zu urteilen aber mich haut es nicht so um, die Grafik wird hoffentlich noch besser und die Waffenmodelle sollten schöner aussehen. Neue Waffen pls.


----------



## HerrKarl (26. August 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Du könntest wenigstens Deutsch lernen wenn Du Dir erhoffst, dass man dein geflame auch nur eine Spur ernst nimmt.


 
Aber er hat recht 

Warum, wenn nicht wegen der verbesserten Optik, sollte man sich ein neues CS holen?

Damit ne völlig überreizte Engine den PC in die Knie zwingt und das trotz mauer Grafik?
Meh... Valve sollte Source wirklich mal beiseite legen oder mit was anderem arbeiten.


----------



## spike00 (26. August 2011)

Cornholio04 schrieb:


> Du könntest wenigstens Deutsch lernen wenn Du Dir erhoffst, dass man dein geflame auch nur eine Spur ernst nimmt.


 Ich schreib nur was Tatsache ist. du flamest hier sinnlos rum.


----------



## Crizpy (26. August 2011)

BYE BYE MW3 UND B3 
CS:GO MACHT EUCH BEIDE PLATT!!!!!


----------



## Draikore (26. August 2011)

CS:GO wird nichts besonderes die Grafik ist nichts neues und den rest der bisher zu sehen war auch nicht.
Aber es ist schöner anzusehen als CS und es ist ja noch früh. 

Wobei mir das Kaufmenü gefällt und das alte beknackte Kaufmenü weg kommt.

BF 3 ist trotzdem mein Favorit.


----------



## acti0n (26. August 2011)

Das Spiel wird auf jeden Fall mehr gespielt werden als COD oder BF3 

War bei CSS ja auch schon so...

Nur Cross Plattform macht mir sorgen


----------



## Chazer (26. August 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> BYE BYE MW3 UND B3
> CS:GO MACHT EUCH BEIDE PLATT!!!!!


 
Da dieses Spiel das Gameplay so gut wie gar nicht verändert, würde ich das stark bezweifeln. Das ist nicht viel mehr als ein Grafik Update so wie CS S


----------



## Corvi (26. August 2011)

und kriegen die konsolen leute dann auto aim? soweit ich weiß is das ja üblich bei konsolen shootern, aber das wäre ziemlicher tanz auf dem drahtseil für balance. ohne auto aim hingegen, werden sie wohl keine chance ggn maussteuerung haben. naja, ich weiß ja nicht ...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (26. August 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Da dieses Spiel das Gameplay so gut wie gar nicht verändert, würde ich das stark bezweifeln. Das ist nicht viel mehr als ein Grafik Update so wie CS S


 
In meinen Augen besteht für MW3 und BF3 keinerler Gefahr. CS:GO wird das übliche kausale, unrealistische und gewohnte gamplay haben wie CS und CS: S davor auch. Ich denke das ist auch die Zielgruppe von CS:GO, alle Spieler die CS oder CS: S bis jetzt zocken. Wer mehr schnelles gamplay will -> MW3, wer mehr Taktik und Realismus will -> BF3 und wer komplett Realismus und Taktik möchte -> ArmA II.


----------



## rider210 (26. August 2011)

was mich eigentlich mehr interressiert. läuft es dann immernoch unter der source engine?
sieht nämlich sehr stark danach aus. vorallem da diese engine mehr als ausgelutscht ist und man mit einem half life 3 nicht so schnell rechnen kann


----------



## moeykaner (26. August 2011)

xotoxic242 schrieb:


> Ich hätte lieber gesehen, das wenn ein Spieler länger als sagen wir mal 5-7 Sekunden an einem Ort campt er automatisch eliminiert wird.In irgend einem Spiel gab es das auch mal.
> [...]


 
Für Quake 3 Arena gabs ein Anticamper-Tool, dass genau dies getan hat.


----------



## LordSaddler (26. August 2011)

Nach dem, was ich nun über BF3 und EA gehört habe, werde ich wohl lieber warten und mir CS: GO holen.


----------



## rexer2007 (26. August 2011)

wirkt echt mau das game ka das es für konsolen kommt sollte niemanden mehr wundern da der pc nicht mehr als haupteinnahme quelle zu gebrauchen ist merkt man auch an spielen wie cod oder bf an sich find ich das cross platform gehabe eigentlich ganz nett auch wens es sich warscheinlich nur auf pc und ps3 auswirken 
glaubt hier wirklich jemand das dass game noch irgendwas zu melden hat? bf und cod sind ja wohl überalle zweifel erhaben was bietet uns dieses game was die anderen beiden titel nicht haben?


----------



## Dombomb (26. August 2011)

rexer2007 schrieb:


> wirkt echt mau das game ka das es für konsolen kommt sollte niemanden mehr wundern da der pc nicht mehr als haupteinnahme quelle zu gebrauchen ist merkt man auch an spielen wie cod oder bf an sich find ich das cross platform gehabe eigentlich ganz nett auch wens es sich warscheinlich nur auf pc und ps3 auswirken
> glaubt hier wirklich jemand das dass game noch irgendwas zu melden hat? bf und cod sind ja wohl überalle zweifel erhaben was bietet uns dieses game was die anderen beiden titel nicht haben?


 
Das Spielprinzip ist vollkommen anders als bei BF und COD... Ich spiel CSS zb lieber als BF oder COD, obwohl die Grafik nicht mehr top aktuell ist und es taktisch auch ned so gut ist. Ist halt schon was anderes, das aiming is vollkommen anders, das Spielprinzip etc..Mir reicht auch ein einfaches Geiselretten oder Bomben legen bzw defusen und bin auch schon Glücklich. ^^

Wobei ich von dem Video und den Screenshots eher enttäuscht bin da hätt ich mir irgendwie mehr erwartet.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. August 2011)

das einzige was ich bisher interessant finde ist das cross-plattform. ist garantiert lustig gegen konsoleros zu spielen  
das die grafik nicht so gut wird, ist wohl zu erwarten, immerhin will valve auch das sich möglichst viele leute das spiel kaufen können, da können sie nicht mit hardware anforderungen a la bf3 kommen
auf ein neues half-life würde ich mich auf jeden fall mehr freuen


----------



## Darknomis806 (26. August 2011)

ich zock ja ab und zu echt gern css oder cs aber bei cs:go bin ich enttäuscht. Die waffen sehen i.wie aus wie bei homefront und dann wieder die alten maps recyclen...
dann bauen sie auch fast keine neuen waffen ein...

und warum is die grafik net so gut wie bei portal 2?


----------



## Starcook (26. August 2011)

seit wann brauch ein CS ein guten trailer?


----------



## EiLafSePleisteischen (26. August 2011)

Das ist der gute alte Counter Strike Online Trailer von 2008  Nur haben sie den Namen und die Jahreszahl ausgetauscht:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fwiv1t1QiEE


----------



## Crizpy (26. August 2011)

@ Chazer
ehm grafikupdate ist nicht alles....
schon im video gelesen, neue gamemods?
also wenn du denkst das nur die grafik geupdatet wurde dann such dir bitte einen arzt auf


----------



## Staplerfahrer7388 (26. August 2011)

is das cod?


----------



## freakplayer (26. August 2011)

auch irgendwie nicht wirklich vom hocker gerissen, es ist halt CS. Aber was bisher funktioniert hat muss man nicht ändern (siehe CoD :p)

glaub die erwartungen waren zu hoch, große veränderungen oder ähnliches zu sehen.


----------



## MoeD (26. August 2011)

Alter Schwede, Counter Strike Source wurde 25 Millionen Mal gekauft. Und da soll mal einer sagen, Computerspiele seien noch nicht im Massen-Entertainment angekommen. Daran wird deutlich wie lächerlich jeder Versuch ein "Killerspiel"-Verbot einzuführen eigentlich ist, oder generell wie lächerlich es ist Computerspiele zu verteufeln. Die größten Musikstars setzen in den seltensten Fällen auch nur annährend 25 Millionen verkaufte Einheiten eines Albums ab.


----------



## sTormseeka (26. August 2011)

Sieht Scheiße aus.
@Valve : Noch mal neu machen!


----------



## esaBart (26. August 2011)

Neues Spiel??? immer das gleiche immer die gleichen Maps .. langsam wirds echt ödde, Denkt euch mal was neues aus .. omg


----------



## Skaty12 (26. August 2011)

Crizpy schrieb:


> @ Chazer
> ehm grafikupdate ist nicht alles....
> schon im video gelesen, neue gamemods?
> also wenn du denkst das nur die grafik geupdatet wurde dann such dir bitte einen arzt auf


 Naja, viel mehr ist bei dem Trailer hier ja nicht verändert worden. Könnte auch einfach ne News zu ner Grafikmod zu CSS sein.
Counterstrike, so als "Taktik Shooter Nr. 1" ist für mich (Battlefieldler und RO'ler) einfach stinkend langweilig. Allein die Animationen (jaja das Spiel ist alt...) gefallen nicht, und wie die Leute da manchmal abgehen, die sehen einen ja schon bevor man weiß, dass man gesehen werden kann. Mir macht CS nicht mal mehr Spaß als CoD...
Also ehrlich: In diesem Trailer ist keine einzige Neuerung. Animation sieht übel aus, Grafik ist jetzt auch nicht die Cryengine 6.0 und alles in allem ist es ein Grafikmod für CSS


----------



## Mentor501 (26. August 2011)

Ich bin zwar kein CS Fan aber der Gedanke Konsolenspieler niederzumetz.... gnadenlos in den Boden stampfen zu können... hach, dass ist wie Urlaub bei doppeltem Monatslohn!


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. August 2011)

Hey Mentor501 die sind dann nur  Kanonenfutter!!!Bis die sich in meine richtung gedreht haben hab den Screen komplett gelehrt(überzogen)!!!
Aber ween ich mir die Optik anschaue oh gott schlechter geht es nicht!!Geb dafür keinen Cent aus!!Damals war Source bei HL2 dabei und jetzt soll ich dafür extra zahlen nein danke


----------



## maggi92 (27. August 2011)

Also ich muss sagen mir gefällts nicht so gut.
Zuerst mal sieht die Grafik echt wie die eines jeden herkömmlichen Shooters heutzutage aus, erinnert zu sehr an CoD und co.
Ausserdem find ich das auch unpassend, dass es verschiedene Game-Modi gibt. CS war schon immer ein Taktikshooter, bei dem es um Bomben legen und entschärfen geht, was anderes passt in das Prinzip einfach nicht rein, sowas wie Capture the Flag zum Beispiel.
Genau das hat CS zu was besonderem gemacht, bei dem man eine gute Mischung aus Taktik und Aim brauchte, um was zu reißen. Nun ist es auch von der Spielweise nahe an CoD, und ich will eigentlich gar nicht wissen, was sich am Aiming ändert. Das fand ich bei CS einzigartig und unerreichbar von anderen Shootern, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht sehr realistisch war.
Und das Multiplatformthema find ich total beschissen. Es herrscht auf dem PC einfach ein ganz anderes Niveau als auf PS3 und Xbox. Ich hab zwar keinen Shooter für meine PS3 (und ich werd mir auch nie einen holen), aber ich glaube, dass Xbox und PS3-Spieler nicht den Hauch einer Chance haben gegen gute PC-Spieler. Ist leider die Realität. Mit dem Controller kann man einfach nicht so schnell und gut genug zielen.
Und zu den Maps: Solange sie recycelt werden und keine Neuen mit zuvielen Inhalten gemacht werden, bei denen man sich in/hinter/unter jedem dritten Gegenstand vercampen kann, lasse mich mir eigentlich alles gefallen.
Und ich hoffe nur, dass es nicht zuviele Waffen gibt. Man benutzt eh nur immer die selben Waffen, was ich auch gut finde. AK47, M4, AWP und Deagle reichen vollkommen. Wenn es so viele wie in COD gibt, wirds wieder zu sehr mainstream.


----------



## Joerg2 (27. August 2011)

maggi92 schrieb:


> Also ich muss sagen mir gefällts nicht so gut.
> Zuerst mal sieht die Grafik echt wie die eines jeden herkömmlichen Shooters heutzutage aus, erinnert zu sehr an CoD und co.
> Ausserdem find ich das auch unpassend, dass es verschiedene Game-Modi gibt. CS war schon immer ein Taktikshooter, bei dem es um Bomben legen und entschärfen geht, was anderes passt in das Prinzip einfach nicht rein, sowas wie Capture the Flag zum Beispiel.
> Genau das hat CS zu was besonderem gemacht, bei dem man eine gute Mischung aus Taktik und Aim brauchte, um was zu reißen. Nun ist es auch von der Spielweise nahe an CoD, und ich will eigentlich gar nicht wissen, was sich am Aiming ändert. Das fand ich bei CS einzigartig und unerreichbar von anderen Shootern, auch wenn es vielleicht nicht sehr realistisch war.
> ...



Ich fasse deine Wünsche mal zusammen (korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege):

Du willst


Keine aktuelle Grafik  wie bei BF und CoD
Keine neuen Game-Modi
Kein Plattformübergreifendes Game (zumindest nicht eine Plattform gegen die andere)
Nicht viele Gegenstände für Deckung
Keine neuen Waffen
Dann frage ich mich ernsthaft, warum du nicht einfach beim alten CS bleibst und warum du dir das hier überhaupt anschaust, wenn das jetztige für dich bereits nicht mehr zu überbieten ist....

Bessere Frage:
Was würdest du denn in einem neuen CS ändern wollen ?


----------



## maggi92 (27. August 2011)

Richtig, ich bleibe lieber beim alten CS. 
Und was ich an einem neuen CS ändern würde? Gar nichts, weil ich einfach kein neues machen würde 
Passt doch ziemlich alles perfekt beim jetzigen, wieso sollte ich dann was neues machen? Wurde 25 Mio mal verkauft und wird wahrscheinlich noch von vielen gekauft, also wieso dann was neues entwickeln, wenn das Aktuelle sehr beliebt ist und gerne gespielt wird?


----------



## Joerg2 (27. August 2011)

maggi92 schrieb:


> [...]
> Passt doch ziemlich alles perfekt beim jetzigen, wieso sollte ich dann was neues machen?


 Naja. Aus Nächstenliebe wird Valve das auch nicht machen - finanzielle Gründe eben. Verkauft sich ein Spiel gut, kann man davon ausgehen dass sich der Nachfolger auch gut (wenn auch nicht genauso) verkauft - und sei es, weils einige nur aus Neugier kaufen; besonders Konsoleros.
Ich fand meinen Gameboy Color auch schön und er wurde auch von Millionen anderen geliebt...aber wenn man sieht, dass eine PSVita heute schon 2 Touchscreens und all den Kram hat, kann mich ein Color wahrscheinlich nur aus nostalgischen Gründen begeistern...und auch das nicht ewig


----------



## maggi92 (27. August 2011)

Also mit Konsolen würd ich das jetzt nicht unbedingt vergleichen. Da ist der Markt eh sehr schnelllebig, nach ein paar Jahren gibts eben immer ne neue Generation. Da spielt dann keiner mehr die alten Spiele auf der PS1. Am PC ist das aber eben anders, da werden Klassiker wie Monkey Island oder Gothic 1 auch noch von vielen gespielt gespielt.
Aber das geht jetzt zu weit vom Thema weg.


----------



## Tilli (28. August 2011)

schon der Fakt, dass man immer noch nicht über kimme und korn zielen kann, schreckt mich voon einem kauf ab. ich meine kommt schon, wir sind im jahre 2012. ich glaub, die wolln nur mit einem halbgaren spiel viel kohle scheffeln, sonst würden sie wenigstens ein bisschen moderner werden als die alten csses.


----------



## ING (28. August 2011)

weiß echt nicht, für unter 10€ für die eingefleischten cs fans sicher ne schöne sache aber ansonsten sieht das ziemlich mau aus, find ich...


----------



## Zalman86 (29. August 2011)

Na hoffentlich lässt Valve sich damit noch Zeit und bringt einen würdigen Nachfolger auf dem Markt - zu wünschen wäre es, den ich spiele CS 1.6 und CS-Source immer noch so gern wie am ersten Tag!


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (30. August 2011)

Tilli schrieb:


> schon der Fakt, dass man immer noch nicht über kimme und korn zielen kann, schreckt mich voon einem kauf ab. ich meine kommt schon, wir sind im jahre 2012. ich glaub, die wolln nur mit einem halbgaren spiel viel kohle scheffeln, sonst würden sie wenigstens ein bisschen moderner werden als die alten csses.


 
Das is Valve, die schwimmen durch ihr Steam in Geld. Die wollen ein CS2, ohne das zu modernisiern. Warum? Weil se Bock drauf haben.


----------

